# Tractor for the Future



## dmccabe (Feb 1, 2007)

I am an Industrial Design student in my final year, and am currently working on my major project. 

I am designing a tractor that will better suit the needs of today's contractors and farmers. From experience, I feel that the popular standard tractor format is beginning to become dated. By this I mean the traditional layout where there is a large wheel at the rear and small one at the front. This is my opinion, however, and I would be glad to hear if anybody has any thoughts on improvements that could be made to create a tractor that is better suited to the way agriculture is developing. 

Here are the key reasons I decided to redesign the tractor: 
-I have researched and found that tractors are generally specialised to a particular category, meaning that contractors will need to buy a number of different types of tractor to work efficiently for different tasks. 

-For example: The JCB Fastrac is by far the best high speed haulage tractor, its low centre of gravity, suspension and brakes make it very stable pulling heavy loads at high speed. This unfortunately means it is wide and difficult to manoeuvre, and the smaller wheels means it is not the ideal choice for heavy work such as ploughing. 

-The John Deere 6020 series tractors are popular because they are very easy to drive and user friendly, and generally a decent all rounder. They cannot be used extensively for haulage however, as they are quite high and light at the rear, which makes them nervous when at the mercy of a heavy trailer driving at speed. Their short wheelbase makes them manoeuvrable also, but are not the best when it comes to traction heavy work. 

-I want to find ways of getting more power to the ground, to increase traction and flotation while decreasing fuel consumption and soil compaction. The likes of fitting twin wheels may be able to achieve this, but this means the tractor can't be driven on the road - So I want to achieve as closely as i can the benefits of twin wheels while not increasing the width of the tractor. 

-I have been looking at tracks, they offer some great benefits but are impractical for road use. I have been thinking of ways of redesigning them with inbuilt suspension. 

I could go on and on about the advantages and disadvantages, but I'm sure you get the idea of why I want to redesign the tractor. I want to design something that excels in every category, be it haulage, heavy tillage or manoeuvrable farmyard work. Its a huge task to take on, but I reckon I can at least make some genuine improvements. I intend to aim for something that would be feasable for the market in 10 or 15 years.... this gives me a bit of leeway to push the boat out a bit and be pretty innovative, without getting too tied down by cost. 

Please feel free to give your opinions on the machinery you own, and the things you like or dislike about them, and if you have any ideas, they would be much appreciated! I'll do my best to come up with some decent improvements, and keep you all posted on my progress! 

Cheers, 

Daire


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Daire,

Can open.... Worms everywhere!!!

The needs of a Montana Wheat Farmer and the needs of a Kalifornia Grape Grower are at opposite ends of the bell curve.

Bless ya for attacking the matter with zeal!!!

An infusion of new thinking is a good thing, and I suspect good things will come of the efforts, IF the old hard rules are held to tightly.

You are gonna find the specialization for needs somewhat frustrating, and the Modular approach very tempting.
Don't fall for it wholesale. It's an issue currently, like it always has been an issue for a reason.

But then you are the one grasping for the sheepskin, and trying to figger out a better mousetrap, so I'll shut up about that. 

I currntly fuss with Blueberrys. 
10' between(For the most part anyway) bushes.

Need agility(Tight turning radius) as row end run outs are short to allow for more Bushes.

Need Horsepower that is affordable, and reliable.

Need floatation so as to not compact soil in the "Middles" as the hair fine roots 5" under the soil keep the bushes producing, but need traction when it's wet, and as slippery as snot on a door knob because Fertilizer/pre-emerge weed dope is applied in early spring when all the snow melts.

Speed....
3-5MPH is all that is needed unless grinding the tires on the road.

A REAL constant 540 RPM PTO would be nice to save fuel.
Possibly a multi speed PTO option should be considered.

Reliability!!!!!

Easy to work on, would be appreciated.

Lifting the Cab to get to hydraulic seals on the rear end takes several hours, and Hydo seals die like Moths on windshields in lat august .

Absolutely obvious and accessable Zerk fittings....

Reliable!!!

Electronics that work despite the insults!!!!
(Centralized conectors so the cab can be removed without silliness)

Reliable.

Cab HVAC systems that actually work, and filtration systems that hold up without doing the "Hoopty Dance" every 12 hours of use while wearing a body condom.

Reliable.

The thing in the end should be set up so a swiss army knife and a Craftsman basic tool set, is all that is needed for Maintenence.

Absolutely accurate and bullet proof Ground speed indicator!!!!!!!!!


Did I mention Reliable and easy to work on???

Hang in there Kid.

Keep at it!!!


Looking forward to tweaks ya might influence in the designs.

It is appreciated!!!!

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Just design it so they don't build it in Korea....


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

And another thought to add to the knot you are tying.

AFFORDABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The thing should NOT cost more than the land it works, and parts like a Fuel Cap should not equal the cost of a tank of fuel.

Hydro lines and fittings should be of a common size and availability, and EASY to access and replace.

And..... it has to last long enough to pass down to the grand kids.

I'll toss in a )(*^$#^()(^% YEAH!!!!
with FordFarm.

I have to look to Italy for a Tractor, on account of John Deere going all kinds of Pearl Harbor with the Tractor I need, and they fall waaaaay short.

I ain't paying twice as much, for less, to a bunch of Chrysanthimum worshiping xenophobes, just to beat my chest and say I bought Green.

It's gotta be made here.
Or I'll stick with my Pasta Tractor.

Thanks for the efforts Kid!!!!
Don't let us old Grumps put ya off!!!!!!!!!!

'Ol Hank Ford figured it out, and did it.
Ain't no reason you can't. 

Ya put it together and make it here, you can tell Bill Gates to put the dirty dishes away before the guests arrive, and make sure the napkins are Properly ironed. 

Hammer on it for the lot of us!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

OK remember that you were the one that asked!!


"I would be glad to hear if anybody has any thoughts on improvements that could be made to create a tractor that is better suited to the way agriculture is developing."
~~~~~~~
I noticed that through out your post that speed of the vehicle was an important part of your design consideration and unless you can redefine the laws of physics or the earth's rotation changes to the point that we can feel the need to accelerate our movements in order to maintain the same spot that we were standing in a moment ago I would put that as an absolute last consideration!!

As gravity is our enemy to flight, it also is our friend for transferring energy to a stationary object for traction, hence the larger wheels found on the rear of most rear driven tractors!!

The notion that a jetson like design would be practical in the near future would first entail the natural repeal of nature's laws as we have now known them since time began!!

For instance:

Power
Power (P) is work( W) done in unit time (t). 

P = W/t

as work and energy (E) are same it follows that power is also energy consumed or generated per unit time.

P = E/t

In measuring power Horsepower is a unit which is in common use. 

And:

Work is the product of force and the distance over which it moves. Imagine your tractor is pulling a heavy load across a field. The further you move the more work you do! If W is work, F the force acting at an angle ? and s the distance then.

W = FsCos?

Just a couple of basic things to help you in your project and good luck!!

Sometimes we just have to admit that for what we do, we already have the best designs that are possible given the natural limitations that exist today!! And there is no doubt that improvements are just begging to be made!!

Dean


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

How about everything everyone else said plus a half trak with hydraulically alterable foot print. Down the road and through the mud.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

No plastic fenders...accessible location for all filters.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

DMCCABE,

4WD with power steering. 
Four wheels & Tires of equal size - This would provide universal applications for Bar, Paddle, Turff and Industrial - bridging the gap from agriculture to contractor grade versatility.
Three tractor sizes - SCUT, CUT and Utility.
Optional features like articulating frames.


Build it strong, and build it here*. Make it a maintenance dream rather than a mechanical nightmare to perform routine service.

If it were my design it would be for production (even if it's your final grade) utilizing every *domestic source of pre existing hardware and drive train components available. General Motors, Chrysler and Ford have proven industrial diesel engines and related components that could be had for pennies on the dollar when approached with purchases in volume. Specialty built (blue print) parts could be sourced out to mom-pop machine shops at very affordable rates, with multiples of 100-1000 and future contracts to die for! 

Check government assistance with clean air and alternate energy grants.

Good Luck, Mark


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't know if you know about them or not, but Carraro Tractors are a quality piece of equipment with stuff like articulation, 4 equi-sized tires, front and rear 3pt & pto and a really slick reversible drive console. Haven't heard anything bad about them, but if you throw that much versatility at anything, it can't be easy to fix. You can find a lot about them thru Google search.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Daire,

You said "I intend to aim for something that would be feasable for the market in 10 or 15 years...."

You have received some well thought out suggestions from a cross section of the board and it would help us all if you further identified what that market is that you talked about above!

While some things are unique such as /tracks/articulation/4 wheel drive and etc. As eddinberry said " The thing should NOT cost more than the land it works" If your design will, than your market has vanished before you can get it form design to production unless your thinking of perhaps an exclusive military type contract with very limited procurement in numbers!!

If you look around the country side you will be surprised at the vast number of Ag producers that are still using 1940's style technology to produce the abundance of food stuffs that feed the world, reason being the expense of more modern equipment can not be justified let alone expensive do all whiz bang go fasters!! Most Ag producers can not repay the debt that they have already incurred!!

I look forward to your response!

Dean



:cowboy:


----------



## dmccabe (Feb 1, 2007)

*more thoughts*

Hi all, cheers for your help! 
Ok in answer to all the posts, i have a few things to say, and to make clear regarding the aims of this project.

I come from a farming background in Ireland, so my design is aimed at the most popular tractor market in Europe - the mid-sized 120-200HP range. 

I have many years of experience driving machines of this size, mainly in a peat bog where we need dual wheels constantly or the machines will sink. Dual wheels offer great flotation and power transfer, but you cant bring them on the road because of their width. The first thing i want to address is try and achieve the traction and flotation of dual wheels but enable them to travel on the road without spending hours removing the wheels. 

In Ireland, and across the board, smaller farmers can't justify the cost of owning lots of machinery, so they turn to contractors. The contractors invest in the machinery and make them earn their way by offering a service to smaller farmers for cultivation, fertilizing, harvesting, deliveries, etc etc. 

The contracting market is growing and growing, and the most successful companies are the ones who have the machinery to enable them to work throughout the year. A lot of my research is based on one of ireland's most successful contractors, who do basically everything - they are not specialised to one particular area. 

And this is what i'm getting at........

In spring, they fertilise and maintain crops, spread muck on boggy grassland, etc. For this they need machines with great flotation. They mainly use John Deere 6920s which often get stuck because of their short wheelbase. Fitting twin wheels is not an option, as they travel from farm to farm, distances of up to 50 miles on roads sometimes. 

About this time there isnt much field work apart from that mentioned above so the Fastracs are used solely for road work - deliveries such as bales etc. The fastracs are the only option for intensive haulage, because they are so stable even at their top speed of 45mph with heavy trailers. Workers there told me stories of near misses when the John Deeres became unstable and nearly crashed when turning or braking at speed. 

They have one long wheelbase 200hp Valtra which they use for ploughing, it is fully weighted and pulls a 6 furrow plough, and they say they have seen nothing that can compare to its pulling power. 

In summer, they mainly harvest silage and hay, and later move onto maize and corn crops. Harvesting maize especially causes problems. Often, they will need to have a JCB 426s wheeled loader fitted with flotation tyres on constant standby in the field ready to push a tractor out of a wet patch. Again, fitting twin wheels is not an option, as they would usually be drawing the maize to another farm or storage point, so they need to use public roads. 

So basically, this contractor needs 3 different types of tractors in order to keep them going efficiently throughout the year. And say for instance if they needed four tractors to make a delivery of bales across the country, but had only 3 fastracs, they would need to compromise speed and safety by using a Deere that is not really up to the job. 

I hope you all can see what i'm trying to do here - design a tractor for a contractor such as this, where will never compromise by using a tractor thats not up to the task, just because the right one is tied up doing something else. Also, because contractors rely so heavily on using public roads, i want to give them the option of a tractor that is equally as good on the road as it is in the field. 

When I say i want to make it fast, I am aiming for fastrac speed.... 35mph... or ideally, 50. The fastrac is compromised when it comes to manoeuvrability and field work though, so i want to change this.

The reason im going a bit into the future is simply to give myself a bit of a wider scope when it comes to ideas. Cost is by far the biggest issue that is holding back tractor design. 20 years ago there were no rubber tracked tractors, and 15 years ago, there were no tractors that could achieve the speed of the fastrac.... but look at how these have benefited the industry and taken design forward! My ideas are not far removed from what is available now, basically i am thinking of new layouts and more innovative track and wheel combinations, that i genuinely believe are feasable in 10 years - if the benefits can be proven. 

The lifting track idea is one i have been looking at for a while - something like a smaller Case Quadtrac, with lifting idlers to reduce the footpring for road travel. I have also been looking at a 6 wheeler with 3 axles, and a tractor that resembles a truck-tractor only with tracks instead of rear wheels. If I use tracks, they will have integrated suspension for sure. Sure it may be expensive now, but if it works well, it may be the next agricultural success story. 

And of course, I myself am very familiar the mechanics and layout of components... and have spent much of my time at repair and maintenance work. I know all too well how poorly laid out machines can be a pain to work on. One of my priorities is access and simplicity, and hassle free long term ownership!!

Hope this makes my aims more clear, i appreciate all your help, and please keep the replies coming!

Thanks again

Daire


----------



## dmccabe (Feb 1, 2007)

wow that was a long reply :duh:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

50 MPH is fast! I can imagine how difficult it would be to control a massive amount of weight with contemporary brakes and steering. Isn't this problem due to bump steer (short wheel base)? Is it possible to incorporate a telescoping frame, either hydraulic or electric, to compress or extend the frame/wheelbase length?

Upgrades to brakes could be inboard (like Jaguar) and drive line components could be manufactured to extend with the frame for public road use and hauling.

Shortening the design of the front and rear axles to accommodate the largest wheel and flotation tires available and mounting them on the tractor would overcome the field stability plus keep it at manageable width for road use.

An all-in-one tractor would be a great marketable product and I wish you success...do you have any drawings or pictures available?

Mark


----------



## dmccabe (Feb 1, 2007)

The JCB Fastrac uses twin caliper disk brakes all round and they seem to work very well. I think if i was going for that sort of speed, i would be looking to using a lot of truck components such as the brakes. 
Steering wise, i was looking at making it articulated in the middle... but i have to find out how safe that would be given the speeds i want it to do.


----------



## Serf_NZ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hello*

Hello D Mccabe

Is a summary of your design project posted anywhere on the net ?


----------



## dmccabe (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, you can view a summary at www.coroflot.com/daire 

just click the image of the tractor on the homepage


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, I just got one question, what do ya have in the way of a front end loader or something similar. Also, snow removal, anything innovative in that department or no.


----------

